# Mousepet O.o?!



## loWnl1337 (15. April 2010)

Hi,

und zwar ich habe mir so eben auf ne anweisung von nem kolegen das mousepet Roccat SOTA 
gekauft das son mousepat mit ultra gut gebischtetem teil etz alles^^

kP

und jetz pack ich das teil gerade aus versuche meine Razer Naga drauf zu basteln bewege meine maus 
und was psiert? nur rucklige bewegungen . . . das sehr komisch als würde ich auf ner ganz komischen fläche spielen
die schlecht gemacht is aber razer naga is ne lazer maus und sollte das doch eig können auf soner oberfläche?!

könnt ihr mir paar tipps geben oda was ich falsch mache ?! -.-^^

mfg


----------



## Caps-lock (15. April 2010)

Da wir hier im Warcraft Forum sind, kann ich dir sagen es heißt Mousepad.
Ansonsten ist der Thread hier falsch und gehört ins PC-Technik Forum.

Auf ner anderen Oberfläche gehts aber oder ?
Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Werbemousepad vom "Handelskettefürmedialekomponenten" sehr zufrieden.

Gute Abtastung, kaum geräuschentwicklung und ein unschlagbares Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. April 2010)

vorher im internet überprüfen ob die megamaus mit dem megapad kompatibel ist


----------



## sympathisant (15. April 2010)

mouse pet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mousepad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (15. April 2010)

OoO das hört sich gar nicht gut an da die Naga eine Lasermouse ist und die haben oftmals probleme mit oberflächen. Das ist mit einer der Gründe warum es immer weniger High-End Laser Mäuse gibt und wieder mehr Optische.
(Wäre meine vermutung)

Musst du einfach mal probieren, wie welche kombinationen oder auch mal an einem anderen Rechner ob da das selbe passiert.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich du hättest die das Pad von Razor holen sollen. Alluminium mit Teflon beschichtung, hält ewig super eigenschaften ähnlicher Preis. Und das wichtigste die selbe Firma. Razor garantiert das alle Hauseigenen Mäuse drauf laufen.


----------



## Morfelpotz (15. April 2010)

Sowohl meine alte KRAIT als auch die DiamondBack von Razer laufen bei mir ohne zicken... auf fast allen Materialien.

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, da Roccat und Razer direkte konkurrenten sind, 
das sich deren Produkte nicht vertragen.... sollte aber eigentlich nicht sein!!

Persönliche empfehlung:

Teflon-beschichtetes aluminium-Mousepad für ca. 25 &#8364; kaufen.... da rennt alles und das hällt ewig (mittlerweile 5 jahre ohne abnutzungserscheinungen)

Edit: mist zu langsam..... aber es heißt RAZER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (15. April 2010)

Schmeiß dein neues Pad weg und besorg dir n Steelseries QCK+.. da geht jeder Lasermaus und es ist einfach rieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesig =)


----------



## Dichtoschuki (15. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (15. April 2010)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> ...ich habe mir so eben auf ne anweisung von nem kolegen das mousepet Roccat SOTA
> gekauft
> ...
> könnt ihr mir paar tipps geben oda was ich falsch mache ?!



Warum fragst du nicht deinen "Kollegen"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten fällt mir höchstens spontan ein, mal die dpi-Zahl deiner Maus zu ändern.

Achja... es heißt übrigens "Mousepad" und nicht "Mousepet" (Maus-Haustier?) oder gar "Mousepat" (Mäuse-Patrouille?).... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klickybunty (15. April 2010)

also ich kann jedem nur wärmstens das razer destructor pad empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de...71339832&sr=8-1

die maus gleitet so geil drüber, es is leicht zu reinigen und robust --->> zigarettenbrandlöcher adieu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gibt auch ein praktisches case dazu^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (15. April 2010)

Hmm...

Mein Mauspad, was ich nutze ist (inzwischen) schwarz, hab ich seit 1997, hat 10 Maak gekostet und hat 4 Mäuse überlebt. Mach ich was falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loWnl1337 (15. April 2010)

Thx leutz

ja ich werd mir son MOUSEPAT =D zulegen von razer . . .thx an alle =) auch für die dummen antworten =D


----------



## Arosk (15. April 2010)

Ich würde lieber eins von SteelSeries nehmen, am besten das Stoffteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Othyr (15. April 2010)

Heutzutage benutzen Leute noch Mauspads?


----------



## sykee (15. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redolan (15. April 2010)

also ich hab kein mousepad meine maus gleitet über eine weiche tischdecke mit blumenmuster und es geht auch xD mache ich was falsch?


----------



## ctullhu (15. April 2010)

die teile habe alle weggeworfen als ich mir die erste optische maus gekauft habe.
nur das bonust- mauspat... ne... mousepet... neeee... mausp... f... teil vom daoc-toa-kauf hängt aus nostalgiegründen noch an der wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordura (15. April 2010)

ich hab nichtmals nen mousepet... ich zock aufm tisch oO


----------



## Xeith (15. April 2010)

habe den RANTOPAD, habs schon seid 2 Jahre und läuft super

/wie kann ein [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] Mousepad[/font] kaputt gehn, habe dazu kein Wort


----------



## Muggu82 (15. April 2010)

Also sorry mal ehrlich. Wer sich ein mouspad für 30€ oder mehr kauft hat se in meinen Augen nicht mehr alle. Hab eins für 10 Euronen mit so Handballengel. Maus funzt..... wenn mouspad kaputt weg und neues her.


----------



## Muggu82 (15. April 2010)

Sorry natürlich MOUSEPAD!!!!


----------



## Pennsylvania (15. April 2010)

Das Mousepad is eh kacke sry... hättest die lieber das Roccat Sense holen sollen...


----------



## Asfips (15. April 2010)

Egal ob optische oder Laser Mouse vermeide spiegelte Oberflächen und du hast die Probleme nicht.
Ich persönlich verwende garkein Mousepad und hab auch keine Prob^^

Mfg


----------



## Grakuhl (15. April 2010)

es wurde schon so ziemlich alles gesagt was man zu dem thema sagen kann..
nur mal eine frage nebeher... wo zu hölle hast du tippen gelernt.. man hat ja schon bald probleme zu verstehen was gemeint ist... sry ist aber so -.-


----------



## Mütze2301 (15. April 2010)

Mousepad? Ich habe da einige... Im Büro so ein Werbeding, mit Loch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten... Jeans, Bettlaken, Kissen. Mein Kollege benutzt ein Teppichmuster, schön flauschig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag optische Mäuse, btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (15. April 2010)

Spiegelndes Mousepad + Lasermaus = fail

TIPP: Nimm dir ne Tageszeitung falte diese einmal in der Mitte, es gibt nix besseres.


----------



## steven9797 (15. April 2010)

ich hab ein billiges werbemousepad. ich kenn jemanden der hat ne stahlplatte aufm tisch liegen (nicht gelogen)


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

1. Es heisst Mousepad
2. Lern richtig Schreiben!


----------



## blooooooody (15. April 2010)

Ich habe hier ne ernst gemeinte Frage... Für was sollte ein sogennantes "Marken Gamer Mouspad" gut sein? wo ist das der unterschied zu einem Furznormeln Werbe oder Billig gekauften Mousepad?


----------



## P-bibi (15. April 2010)

Vielleicht ist es bei dir auch so, dass du die Maus erst kalibrieren musst. Das war zumindest bei mir so. 
Ich hab die CyberSnipa Silencer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (15. April 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ne ernst gemeinte Frage... Für was sollte ein sogennantes "Marken Gamer Mouspad" gut sein? wo ist das der unterschied zu einem Furznormeln Werbe oder Billig gekauften Mousepad?



Wenn du natürlich ein Mauspad nur dafür brauchst um im Internet zu surfen, oder jetzt nicht wirklich was anspruchvolles daddelst, dann ist es wohl jacke wie hose was für ein mousepad du benutzt.
Für Mousesports, oder Grafikprogramme etc. merkst du aber einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen "Markenmousepads" und Werbe/Gratismousepad's.
Zumal die meisten Werbeprodukte aus einem nicht wirklich gutem Stoff oder Plastikgedöns überzogen ist. Geh am besten mal in einen Computer/Gamershop und lass dir zwei Beispiele vorzeigen, da wirst du den unterschied schnell bemerken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (15. April 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Wenn du natürlich ein Mauspad nur dafür brauchst um im Internet zu surfen, oder jetzt nicht wirklich was anspruchvolles daddelst, dann ist es wohl jacke wie hose was für ein mousepad du benutzt.
> Für Mousesports, oder Grafikprogramme etc. merkst du aber einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen "Markenmousepads" und Werbe/Gratismousepad's.
> Zumal die meisten Werbeprodukte aus einem nicht wirklich gutem Stoff oder Plastikgedöns überzogen ist. Geh am besten mal in einen Computer/Gamershop und lass dir zwei Beispiele vorzeigen, da wirst du den unterschied schnell bemerken
> 
> ...



Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe seit jahren immer das Gleiche scheiss teil... WoW BC Mousemap war bei der Limited Edition dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Ich benutze ne 12 Euro Schreibtisch Unterlage aus Kunststoff ^^ reicht doch, wer braucht schon Mousepads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

12 Euro? Für sieben kriegst du n erstklassiges Steel Series QcK Mauspad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 12 Euro? Für sieben kriegst du n erstklassiges Steel Series QcK Mauspad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür ist meine 2 Jahre alt und warn Geschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diclonii (15. April 2010)

Hab 4 Jahre lang mit ner halben Küchenunterlage für Teller gespielt, reichte für die Daimondback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. April 2010)

Das Steelseries Qck kostet auch nur 10 Euro, und ist überragend! klick!

Außerdem: Zeigt mir mal einen einigermaßen Professionellen Gamer ohne Mousepad?


----------



## Kyragan (16. April 2010)

Viel zu teuer! Ich hab meins für 6,90 bei redcoon gekauft. Allerdings hat man da Versandkosten. Hat mich aber net gestört, da ich noch was anderes mitbestellt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

